# Nas Seawall



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

After only catching a disappointing 20in gag grouper on the Alpha pier, decided to hangout at the quarter deck sewall. Didn't catch much until I got hammered by a Jack. Caught it with a live pin on 20lb mono. Forgot to measure it but I'm 6ft even so I'm sure you can pull a round about size and weight.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's an excellent Flounder fishing area. Been there many times.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn nice Jack you got there,, Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I bet that was a fight. That's awesome.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

damn i would of been thrilled with a 20inch gag. 

did u freeline that pinfish?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice Jack, I bet that was a fun fight.


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

Were you fishing way over on the left side by the water survival building?


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> damn i would of been thrilled with a 20inch gag.
> 
> did u freeline that pinfish?


Nope, didn't freeline him. 3oz egg weight/steel leader. Just had the drag loose enough where it wouldn't backlash when a big fish hit it. I was midway down the seawall, just past opposite of the qtr deck by the big open parking area. 

http://tinypic.com/m/fp5uur/4


----------

